# Ein Neuer in der Teich-WG



## rainthanner (16. Aug. 2006)

Hallo, 
unser Neuer in der Teich-WG und morgen kommt noch ein weißer Shusui dazu: 

Kumonryu
männlich
2,5 Jahre
52cm
Züchter: Hab`ich nicht gefragt, is mir auch wie immer wurscht  














Gruß Rainer


----------



## Thorsten (16. Aug. 2006)

*AW: Ein Neuer in der Teich-WG*

Hi Rainer,

 wunderschönes Tier! ... und 52 cm ist ein ganz schöner Brocken.

Herzlichen Glückwunsch zu deinem Neuerwerb.


----------



## WERNER 02 (16. Aug. 2006)

*AW: Ein Neuer in der Teich-WG*

Hi Rainer 

Schönen Kumonryu haste da dir zugelegt. Gefällt mir ausgesprochen gut.

Hiervon:



> unser Neuer in der Teich-WG und morgen kommt noch ein weißer Shusui dazu:



Gibt es ja hoffentlich auch ein Foto. Denn nen weißen kriegt man auch nicht alle Tage zu sehn. 

Gruß
Werner 02


----------



## rainthanner (17. Aug. 2006)

*AW: Ein Neuer in der Teich-WG*

Hallo, 

der weiße Shusui ist eben angekommen. 

Hier nun exklusiv für Werner das Bild gleich nach der Ankunft. 
Der Reisestreß ist ihm aber deutlich anzukennen.  












Gruß Rainer


----------



## kwoddel (17. Aug. 2006)

*AW: Ein Neuer in der Teich-WG*

Hallo Rainer 
    also ich beneide um für diese Fische echt     

Wen man fragen darf "Woher" ???? und was für eine Größe


----------



## rainthanner (17. Aug. 2006)

*AW: Ein Neuer in der Teich-WG*

Sorry, 

ich hatte die Angaben vergessen:  

Shusui
weiblich
50cm
Züchter: Is mir zwar wie immer wurscht, aber diesmal ist er ausnahmsweise von Hirasawa 

Ersteigert bei  von Koi-Schmid 

Nachdem die beiden ein kurzes KPM-Bad ertragen mußten, schwimmen sie mittlerweile im Teich. 

Gruß Rainer


----------



## Friedhelm (17. Aug. 2006)

*AW: Ein Neuer in der Teich-WG*

Hallo,

toll, ist das erste Mal, daß ich einen weißen Shusui sehe. Sieht recht teuer aus, aber darüber schweigt der Liebhaber gerne.
Ich habe mir angewöhnt, nur noch Einjährige zwischen 25-35 cm zu kaufen. Mit etwas Glück entwickeln sich daraus prächtige Fische und gerade die Beobachtung der Entwicklung macht mir persönlich viel Spass.
Das letzte war vor 1 1/2 Jahren ein ca 20 cm Midorigoi (auch relativ selten zu bekommen, könnte man auch als gelb-grünen Shusui bezeichnen), der sich toll entwickelt hat.


----------



## Sybi (17. Aug. 2006)

*AW: Ein Neuer in der Teich-WG*

Hallo Rainer,

Zwei wirklich wunderschöne Koi´s. 

Das läßt das Besitzerherz wohl höher schlagen.

Gruß Sybille


----------



## WERNER 02 (17. Aug. 2006)

*AW: Ein Neuer in der Teich-WG*

Hi Rainer

Ein wirklich schöner Shusui. Wusste das Markus schöne Fische hat, aber damit hätte ich nun wirklich nicht gerechnet.

Eine Frage hätte ich aber noch, meinst du der rote Fleck hinten an der Schwanzwurzel verschwindet noch ??

Gruß
Werner 02


----------



## rainthanner (17. Aug. 2006)

*AW: Ein Neuer in der Teich-WG*

Hallo Werner, 

die Unterseite des Fisches ist fast komplett rot. 

Leider. 


Gruß Rainer


----------



## kwoddel (17. Aug. 2006)

*AW: Ein Neuer in der Teich-WG*

Hallo Rainer
Du schriebst „Nachdem die beiden ein kurzes KPM-Bad ertragen mußten, schwimmen sie mittlerweile im Teich.“ 
Setzt du die Fische nicht in Quarantäne? Hast du soviel vertrauen ????


----------



## rainthanner (17. Aug. 2006)

*AW: Ein Neuer in der Teich-WG*

Hallo Frank, 

ich hätte sicherlich die Möglichkeit eine vernünftige Quarantäne durchzuziehen zu können. 
Ich weiß auch, dass ich kein gutes Vorbild.  
Wegen meiner Meinung bezüglich einer Quarantäne bin ich ja auch schon des öfteren angeeckt. Mir wurscht, jedem das seine.  


Aber nach wie vor bin ich der Meinung, dass eine Quarantäne nichts bringt.  

Also nur kurz meine Meinung dazu: 

_Wer hier hat die Möglichkeit einer vernünftigen Quarantäne, die ihren Zweck erfüllt?_ 
Sehr wenige und ich war schon bei so vielen Leuten, bei denen die Fische nach der Pseudo-Quarantäne im 200l-Faß nach 4 Wochen am Ende waren. 






_Welchen Zweck hat die Quarantäne?_ 
Meine Fische vor KHV zu bewahren? 
Das kann sie nicht. 

Die Einschleppung fremder Bakterien verhindern? 
Das kann sie, aber nicht ohne Chemie und das kann mein Kurzzeitbad auch. 

Die Einschleppung von __ Parasiten verhindern? 
Das kann sie, aber mein Kurzzeitbad auch. 


Folglich laß ich es und erspare den Fischen eine Menge Stress. 
Ein neuer Fisch bekommt eine Ph-Wert-Angleichung über etwa eine Stunde und im Anschluß ein Kurzzeitbad in Kaliumpermanganat, oder Chloramin. Das aber mit voller Dröhnung. Am Fisch sitzende Bakterien und Parasiten sind dann erledigt und der Fisch darf ins Wasser. 

Die beste Quarantäne aber ist: 
Der Kauf beim richtigen Händler. 
....Und das ist wirklich meiner Meinung nach der beste Schutz. 


Gruß Rainer


----------



## Haiflyer (30. März 2007)

*AW: Ein Neuer in der Teich-WG*

hi

wirklich wunderschöne fische hast du da.

ich werd mal schaun das ich von unseren neuankömmlingen anfang mai auch bilder mach.

2 sind letzten freitag aus japan gekommen. die schwimmen jetzt noch bei unserm händler in unserm becken rum und warten drauf das der teich fertig wird.
ein wunderschöner tancho und ein noch viel schönerer platinum.
platinum hat bei der ankunft 38cm gehabt
der tancho hat meines wissens nach 44.
schneeweiß mit wunderschönem rotem fleck auf dem kopf.
*verliebt*


----------



## KamiSchami (30. März 2007)

*AW: Ein Neuer in der Teich-WG*

sehr schöne tiere .. klasse... ich glaub ich brauch nen grösseren teich *ggg* gruss kami


----------



## Martina und Uwe (30. März 2007)

*AW: Ein Neuer in der Teich-WG*

Hallo Rainer  Gratuliere zwei wunderschöne Kois.Viel Freude mit den neuen.

Gruß Uwe


----------



## rainthanner (30. März 2007)

*AW: Ein Neuer in der Teich-WG*

Hallo Uwe, 

ja machen schon Spaß die Beiden. 
Der Shusui hat einiges an Masse zugelegt und der Kumonryu hat sich als weiblich herausgestellt.  

Gruß Rainer


----------



## guimo (1. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Ein Neuer in der Teich-WG*

Hallo Rainer ,

Ich habe mit hohem Interesse, deine Ausführungen pro und kontra über Quarantäne gelesen. Welchen Zeitraum umfasst bei dir ein "Kurzbad" und wieviel KPM fügst du dem Wasser zu ( % / L ) ?


----------



## rainthanner (1. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Ein Neuer in der Teich-WG*

ich hoffe, du hast die Voraussetzungen auch gelesen. 
In diesen Fällen, weiß ich woher der Fisch stammt und wie lange unter welchen Bedingungen er schon im Lande ist. 



> Hier vertraue ich meinem Händler und bleibe dabei, mir nur Fischlein in den Teich zu setzen, welche schon in der letzten Saison aus Japan kamen. Also einen Sommer, einen Winter und sicher eine Parasitenattacke hinter sich haben. 90% meiner Fische stammen sogar vom gleichen Züchter.





> Bei einem Neuzugang *vom Händler meines Vertrauens (das ist wichtig)* mache ich einen Abstrich, dann ein Kurzzeitbad in KPM und schwubs schwimmt das neue Fischlein bei den anderen.


 
1,4gr KPM je 10l Wasser 
Fisch 2min darin baden, fertig. 
Temperaturanpassung ist natürlich trotzdem sehr wichtig. 


Gruß Rainer


----------



## rainthanner (1. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Ein Neuer in der Teich-WG*

zurück zum Thema 

so sehen die Beiden heute aus, nachdem sie 8 Monate im Teich sind: 












Gruß Rainer


----------



## Silverstorm (2. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Ein Neuer in der Teich-WG*

Und wo gibts dieses Zeugs (KPM)? In der Apotheke, oder im gut sortierten Fachhandel?

Mich würde auch noch interessieren, wie ihr bei der Temperaturanpassung vorgeht.
Bisher hatte ich immer Eurokois aus natürlichen Gewässern, die annähernd die gleiche Temp. hatten wie mein Teich, aber ich möchte doch noch daran arbeiten, dass ich den neuen noch Kommenden nur Gutes tue...

Übrigens, nette Fischlein haste da... Chris


----------



## Dodi (3. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Ein Neuer in der Teich-WG*

Hallo Chris!

Zu dem KPM (Kaliumpermanganat) kann ich Dir mitteilen, dass Du es auch in der Apotheke bekommst - musst allerdings so'n Formular ausfüllen, weil das Zeug gefährlich ist (feuergefährlich, stark oxidierend).


----------

